# Front Door i did



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

The front door I did couple months ago with Benjamin Moore High Gloss Grand Entrance I like this product a lot. I have couple more doors coming up I will be doing with it in black can't wait!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great! I've heard mixed feelings with BM Grand Entrance, but have yet to try it for myself. Did you do it by hand or spray?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet! Ought to be about a grand for that entrance.:yes:


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I did two coats of Stixs tinted and two coats of the Grand Entrance all brushed. You have to use the stuff first thing in the morning and do not use on humid days.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

GSP82 said:


> I did two coats of Stixs tinted and two coats of the Grand Entrance all brushed. You have to use the stuff first thing in the morning and do not use on humid days.


Nice, judging from the pics I thought it was sprayed. :yes:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

If you like the Grand Entrance try Fine Paints of Europe gloss for the fronbt door. You will get the wow factor


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

How will the FPoE paint hold up on a door with southern exposure ?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have seen their paint before but the closet place that sells it is like 50 miles


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

For how much are you guys getting grand entrance? I heard is around $75 a quart.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For how much are you guys getting grand entrance? I heard is around $75 a quart.


For 75 a quart id make Grand Exit. 

You just got mudboned...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> For 75 a quart id make Grand Exit.
> 
> You just got mudboned...


That's what I was told. They gave me a quart to try it out.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

No it's in the 40 range


----------

